# Nosferatu Sculpt (work in progress)



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

I love it. Great job as always


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## spfxmasks.com (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We teamed up with Academy Award winning Drac Studios to create this mask.
We'll have more information regarding this mask soon.
Have a great weekend.
-SPFX


----------

